# Apollo 16 Sailboat Sails



## William Jasulaitis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi: I just purchased an Apollo 16 saillboat, vintage 1981 model with no sails. Does any one have any ideas as to where I could find replacements rather than purchasing a new set or having them custom made. Alternatively I could purchase used sails and have them cut to the proper sizes. If you get the jist of my thoughts...trying to minimize the expense!
Bill
Blue Bell, PA
610-275-1106


----------



## Letrappes (Apr 30, 2010)

You could look up the measurements and see if 420 or FJ sails might fit. They are smaller boats but with a lot of sail for their size. Lots of yacht clubs use them as junior boats and colllege sail programs do as well so you might be able to get old race sails cheap if you look around. They won't be perfect but will get you out sailing.


----------



## William Jasulaitis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi: THANX for the leads...Ill Follow up on them...trying to find a set of sails for my Apollo 16 sailboat


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Try Baconsailing.com
If they don't have them and you have the measurements they will make up a set.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Bill;
Keep a regular eye on E-Bay and Craig'sList. Every once and a while, ya might just find a sail that will fit both the boat and yer budget  I recently found an 85% and 150% jib/genoa on both listings. Bought from private sellers...NOT resellers of junk! Both for less than Bacon's wanted for a tired and unrepaired "original".
Sometimes a blind pig *does* find an acorn 

Size yer boat, look up the specs then get out the tape and actually measure what ya need. A tad short in height is OK; but bigger means re-cutting =$$

HTH,
Paul


----------



## William Jasulaitis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi: Thanx for your input...will follow thru...if all else fails(bad, bad)....will probably have to have them made.....in that case....I don't want the added expense of a roller furling rig...what do you sugest?
Bill Jazz


----------

